# Allah è grande



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

*Allah è grande*

*storiella vissuta attraverso la testimonianza diretta di un mio amico che me ne dava cronaca attraverso il cellulare.*​ 

Parte per la capitale. Volendo stare in pace durante le 6 ore di viaggio ( doveva lavorare) acquista biglietto in prima classe con prenotazione obbligatoria.​ 
Parte ...e... poco dopo, prima di bologna salgono 2 donne, un uomo e un bambino ...mussulmani tutti e 4.​ 
le signore con appena i due occhietti che appaiono da quella fessura che mi piace tanto.ma sappiamo bisogna garantire i LORO diritti anche in un paese diverso dal loro​ 



ENTRANO IN PRIMA CLASSE, SCOMPARTIMENTO A 6 POSTI, due dei quali occupati da questo mio amico e da una anziana signora.​ 

Incominciano a parlare in ITALIANO e in arabo tra di loro, parloacce, un tono di voce altissimo, la bambina che piange..insomma...questo mio amico mi chiama incazzato nero sfogandosi perchè non riusciva a lavorare in pace come si era ripromesso, nemmeno a leggere, nè tantomeno a riposarsi.​ 
Arriva finalmente il controllore.​ 
invita a presentare il biglietto..e...sorpresa: i seguaci di Allah NON hanno Né prenotazione, nè tantomeno il biglietto di PRIMA CLASSE.​ 
invitati ad uscire...incominciano a urlare e a minacciare dichiarando apertamente che da quel posto NON SE ne sarebbero andati.​ 
Nel frattempo a bologna arriva il passeggero che aveva acquistato e prenotato uno dei posti che quei quattro occupavano abusivamente.​ 
Apre lo scompartimento e 
chiede gentilmente di fruire del diritto acquisito .​ 
Volete sapere come è andata a finire?​ 

Indovinate.​ 
ve la faccio breve:​ 

Quei quattro NON SI SONO MOSSI da quello scompartimento, e il povero signore è stato accompagnato in un posto in seconda classe.Il treno era stracolmo.​ 
I mussulmani,invece, non solo NON hanno pagato la differenza, ma hanno inveito con tutto il repertorio di bestemmie in italiano verso quel povero pirla di controllore ..argomentando che non essendo in grado di comprendere la nostra lingua non potevano capire nulla di quello che gli veniva contestato.​


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2008)

Pero' Allah non c'entra...


----------



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

Io avrei chiamato la polizia e basta.


----------



## Old Holly (19 Aprile 2008)

Sto cominciando seriamente a simpatizzare per la Lega...

Sui mezzi pubblici qui in città, non ce n'è uno e dico uno che paghi il biglietto, quando li beccano, generalmente non hanno (o fanno finta di non avere) documenti, si inventano un nome falso e non pagano nessuna contravvenzione.

Così vanno le cose, sempre peggio


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

verso un 'italia multietnica e multireligiosa.


a.che dite, se fosse capitato ad uno di noi , ci avrebero costretto ad alzare il culo?


b. per gli insulti lanciati al controllore e ad Allah, o a Cristo, la legge ci avrebbe perseguito?

c. se mi fossi presentata col passamontagna senza dare la possibilità di essere riconosciuta dal controllore, questi non mi avrebbe invitato a mostrare il viso?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' Allah non c'entra...


 



Mi stai dicendo che un cristiano in un paese arabo avrebbe avuto la stessa arroganza?


io non ci credo.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

*holly, esatto.*



Holly ha detto:


> Sto cominciando seriamente a simpatizzare per la Lega...
> 
> Sui mezzi pubblici qui in città, non ce n'è uno e dico uno che paghi il biglietto, quando li beccano, generalmente non hanno (o fanno finta di non avere) documenti, si inventano un nome falso e non pagano nessuna contravvenzione.
> 
> Così vanno le cose, sempre peggio


a milano è sistematico.

i controllori fanno finta di nulla e passano oltre...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io avrei chiamato la polizia e basta.


Già....a trovarla.


----------



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che un cristiano in un paese arabo avrebbe avuto la stessa arroganza?
> 
> 
> io non ci credo.


Qui non e' questione di religione ... questa e' una questione di civilta', e queste persone nel treno sono stati degli incivili.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2008)

Pero' hanno una tendenza all'incivilta' un po' troppo accentuata... Pero' ripeto la colpa non e' di Allah...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' hanno una tendenza all'incivilta' un po' troppo accentuata... Pero' ripeto la colpa non e' di Allah...


 

avete ragione, non  è questione di religione, ma di ignoranza...e in quei paesi ve ne è troppa, perchè tanti solo loro e noi siamo incapaci di contenere e l'ignoranza italiana, come come quella straniera.

ma la loro cultura, counque, non la reggo...probabilmente perchè ne conosco solo la manifestazione piu' becera, maschilista ...etc...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> avete ragione, non  è questione di religione, ma di ignoranza...e in quei paesi ve ne è troppa, perchè tanti solo loro e noi siamo incapaci di contenere e l'ignoranza italiana, come come quella straniera.
> 
> ma la loro cultura, counque, non la reggo...*probabilmente perchè ne conosco solo la manifestazione piu' becera, maschilista *...etc...


Infatti... una delle mie piu' care amiche e' musulmana Pakistana... non ha nulla a che vedere con questi ignorantoni...


----------



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> avete ragione, non  è questione di religione, ma di ignoranza...e in quei paesi ve ne è troppa, perchè tanti solo loro e noi siamo incapaci di contenere e l'ignoranza italiana, come come quella straniera.
> 
> ma la loro cultura, counque, non la reggo...probabilmente perchè ne conosco solo la manifestazione piu' becera, maschilista ...etc...


... sono sicura che questi individui sono incivili anche in patria loro.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Aprile 2008)

In Libia durante il periodo del ramadan, ai non mussulmani è impedito di mangiare e bere in pubblico...per rispetto di coloro che seguono il digiuno....con la polizia che vigila strettamente.
Ritengo sia giusto, ma se gli occidentali si devono adeguare alle usanze in quei paesi non vedo perché non debba valere anche l'esatto contrario!


----------



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> In Libia durante il periodo del ramadan, ai non mussulmani è impedito di mangiare e bere in pubblico...per rispetto di coloro che seguono il digiuno....con la polizia che vigila strettamente.
> Ritengo sia giusto, ma se gli occidentali si devono adeguare alle usanze in quei paesi non vedo perché non debba valere anche l'esatto contrario!


Perche abbiamo governanti senza palle e con troppi conflitti economici con quelle genti.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Perche abbiamo governanti senza palle* e con troppi conflitti economici con quelle genti.



Concordo...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> In Libia durante il periodo del ramadan, ai non mussulmani è impedito di mangiare e bere in pubblico...per rispetto di coloro che seguono il digiuno....con la polizia che vigila strettamente.
> Ritengo sia giusto, ma se gli occidentali si devono adeguare alle usanze in quei paesi non vedo perché non debba valere anche l'esatto contrario!


 

Fabrizio, non lo so...sarà perchè siamo piu' civili?

boh.


certo è che se al posto di questi quattro zulu' ci fosse stato un italiano zotico, col cavolo che l'avrebbe passata liscia.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche abbiamo governanti senza palle e con troppi conflitti economici con quelle genti.


 
si, credo che sia la ragione vera.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Fabrizio, non lo so...sarà perchè siamo piu' civili?
> 
> boh.
> 
> ...



Micio, va bene essere civili.....ma come dicono qui "passare da bischeri... no" !


----------



## Old Addos (19 Aprile 2008)

*Chi va con lo zoppo . . . . .*

Si fa presto a fare propri i cattivi esempi ; In Italia non c' è la certezza della pena , per cui tutti - noi per primi - siamo in balìa del nostro senso civico e stop ; basti vedere i rifiuti a Napoli . . . . . . . . . . . 

quindi , che aspettarsi da uno straniero che viene nel nostro Paese credendo - magari influenzato dal tam tam di amici e parenti - di trovare il Bengodi ?

Nella fattispecie , il capotreno è stato imbelle ; doveva fare fermare il treno alla prima stazione e fare intervenire la Polfer ;

adesso , c' è da aspettarsi che l' utente " declassato " scriva ai giornali raccontando l' accaduto , ma ormai il danno ( alla credibilità delle FFSS ) è fatto . . . . . . . .


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a milano è sistematico.
> 
> i controllori fanno finta di nulla e passano oltre...


con loro.
coi milanesi col caxxo.










mi sa che mi converto al celodurismo...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Si fa presto a fare propri i cattivi esempi ; In Italia non c' è la certezza della pena , per cui tutti - noi per primi - siamo in balìa del nostro senso civico e stop ; basti vedere i rifiuti a Napoli . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> quindi , che aspettarsi da uno straniero che viene nel nostro Paese credendo - magari influenzato dal tam tam di amici e parenti - di trovare il Bengodi ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con loro.
> coi milanesi col caxxo.
> 
> 
> ...


ma si..convertiamoci..tanto sti cazzi


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma si..convertiamoci..tanto sti cazzi


mal che vada...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fG95O1f3xkc


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Fabrizio, non lo so...sarà perchè siamo piu' civili?*
> 
> boh.
> 
> ...


Esatto. La reciprocità è una cazzata paurosa. Se uno si comporta da merda, non è che le cose migliorano se ti comporti da merda anche tu. Anzi.
Casomai ci vorrebbe una vera intransigenza contro chi non rispetta le leggi. Straniero o italiano che sia.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. La reciprocità è una cazzata paurosa. Se uno si comporta da merda, non è che le cose migliorano se ti comporti da merda anche tu. Anzi.
> Casomai ci vorrebbe una vera intransigenza contro chi non rispetta le leggi. Straniero o italiano che sia.



Si... poi tutti a tirare in ballo il razzismo... porello semplicemente non parla bene italiano... e tutti a scusarsi magari gli fanno pure l'abbonamento a vita per i treni...

Calci nel chiulo...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si... poi tutti a tirare in ballo il razzismo... porello semplicemente non parla bene italiano... e tutti a scusarsi magari gli fanno pure l'abbonamento a vita per i treni...
> 
> Calci nel chiulo...


Infatti...bisognerebbe cominciare a dar calci nel culo a chiunque non rispetta la legge...a prescindere da religioni, etnie, e cittadinanze varie!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. *La reciprocità è una cazzata paurosa.* Se uno si comporta da merda, non è che le cose migliorano se ti comporti da merda anche tu. Anzi.
> * Casomai ci vorrebbe una vera intransigenza contro chi non rispetta le leggi. Straniero o italiano che sia.*



MM....e io che ho detto....leggi meglio, intendevo reciprocità nel *rispetto* del paese che ti ospita....

Comunque ciao


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti...bisognerebbe cominciare a dar calci nel culo a chiunque non rispetta la legge...a prescindere da religioni, etnie, e cittadinanze varie!



Non succedera' mai... gli immigranti verranno sempre trattati in maniera differente... diciamo con le pinze... prendi la Francia:" gli tocchi il fazzoletto e ti incendiano 200 macchine... cazzo... poi non hai manco ragione di cacciarli via a calci nel chiulo


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> MM....e io che ho detto....leggi meglio, intendevo reciprocità nel *rispetto* del paese che ti ospita....
> 
> Comunque ciao


Non mi riferivo a te Fabrizio...ma al concetto di reciprocità che a mio modo di vedere è regressivo. Devi portare gli altri in alto, mai abbassarti al loro livello.
Ciao


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non succedera' mai... gli immigranti verranno sempre trattati in maniera differente... diciamo con le pinze... prendi la Francia:" gli tocchi il fazzoletto e ti incendiano 200 macchine... cazzo... poi non hai manco ragione di cacciarli via a calci nel chiulo


Lo stato non dovrebbe far mai alcuna distinzione coi suoi cittadini, nell'applicazione della legge.
Le fa sempre invece, soprattutto in favore dei potenti...e a volte, per cattiva coscienza storica, verso alcuni gruppi etnici.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te Fabrizio...*ma al concetto di reciprocità che a mio modo di vedere è regressivo.* Devi portare gli altri in alto, mai abbassarti al loro livello.
> Ciao



Assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stato non dovrebbe far mai alcuna distinzione coi suoi cittadini, nell'applicazione della legge.
> Le fa sempre invece, soprattutto in favore dei potenti...e a volte, per cattiva coscienza storica, verso alcuni gruppi etnici.


Lo capisco MM ma al cittadino con la macchina bruciata della coscienza storica gliene sbatte tanto... i governi col loro comportamento stanno solo alimentando l'intolleranza... e ci sta pure che sia quello che vogliono..


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo capisco MM ma al cittadino con la macchina bruciata della coscienza storica gliene sbatte tanto... i governi col loro comportamento stanno solo alimentando l'intolleranza... e ci sta pure che sia quello che vogliono..


Certo che no letti...come al cittadino che tu sia potente non sembra una buona ragione perchè tu sia di fatto (tramite mille cavilli) ingiudicabile.
Nei fatti però le cose stanno così...la legge *NON* è uguale per tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no letti...come al cittadino che tu sia potente non sembra una buona ragione perchè tu sia di fatto (tramite mille cavilli) ingiudicabile.
> Nei fatti però le cose stanno così...*la legge NON è uguale per tutti*.



Su questo non ci piove... ne c'e' mai piovuto e mai ci piovera'... ma il potente nopn mi brucia la macchina... mi danneggia sicuramente  ma in maniera piu' sottile... il pre-potente invece proprio mi pesta i piedi sul vivo... intendiamoci mi danno molto fastidio tutt'e due... ma col potente raramente posso reagire... al prepotente un ceffone lo tiro...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove... ne c'e' mai piovuto e mai ci piovera'... ma il potente nopn mi brucia la macchina... mi danneggia sicuramente ma in maniera piu' sottile... il pre-potente invece proprio mi pesta i piedi sul vivo... intendiamoci mi danno molto fastidio tutt'e due... ma col potente raramente posso reagire... al prepotente un ceffone lo tiro...


Il potente ti danneggia in maniera più indiretta, ma è micidiale...il teppista molto più direttamente. Per questo ci fa incazzare di più...è normale. Inoltre, qualche volta con lui è possibile reagire.
In ogni caso....ce la prendiamo sempre in quel posto. Criceto docet!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il potente ti danneggia in maniera più indiretta, ma è micidiale...il teppista molto più direttamente. Per questo ci fa incazzare di più...è normale. Inoltre, qualche volta con lui è possibile reagire.
> In ogni caso....ce la prendiamo sempre in quel posto. Criceto docet!



Posto giusto al momento giusto...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no letti...come al cittadino che tu sia potente non sembra una buona ragione perchè tu sia di fatto (tramite mille cavilli) ingiudicabile.
> Nei fatti però le cose stanno così...la legge *NON* è uguale per tutti.


Eh no...MM....la legge è uguale per tutti....il fatto è che NON tuti sono uguali davanti alla legge.....sottile differenza....


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posto giusto al momento giusto...


Su questo non ci piove...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Eh no...MM....la legge è uguale per tutti....il fatto è che NON tuti sono uguali davanti alla legge.....sottile differenza....


E' come nella Fattoria degli Animali_..."...tutti gli animali sono uguali tra loro, ma alcuni sono più uguali degli altri_."


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' come nella Fattoria degli Animali_..."...tutti gli animali sono uguali tra loro, ma alcuni sono più uguali degli altri_."


è proprio così....è uno schifo, è una tristezza....ma è così....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove...



Comunque speriamo mettano almeno le luci in galleria


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque speriamo mettano almeno le luci in galleria


...ma senza fiammate improvvise


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma senza fiammate improvvise


...basta mettere le uscite di sicurezza e siamo salvi anche in caso di ritorno di fiamma


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...basta mettere le uscite di sicurezza e siamo salvi anche in caso di ritorno di fiamma


...una voi l'avete...quasi sempre è un' entrata, ma rare volte è usata come uscita!


----------

